# My First Post



## ScubaDude (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello All,

I just wanted to introduce myself, as this is my very first post here. I have lived in Bangkok for nearly a year, but have been pretty much a recluse, except for hanging out with just a few friends only. I thought this would be a good place to begin meeting people here in BKK.

Best to all.

ScubaDude


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ScubaDude said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just wanted to introduce myself, as this is my very first post here. I have lived in Bangkok for nearly a year, but have been pretty much a recluse, except for hanging out with just a few friends only. I thought this would be a good place to begin meeting people here in BKK.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site Scuba. Loads of information for the country there and looks like you're off to a good start on posting.

Don't forget us back here in the Philippines as ya enjoy the summer...


----------



## rajeev_patel (May 2, 2014)

ScubaDude said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just wanted to introduce myself, as this is my very first post here. I have lived in Bangkok for nearly a year, but have been pretty much a recluse, except for hanging out with just a few friends only. I thought this would be a good place to begin meeting people here in BKK.
> 
> ...



Hey! so how have you been enjoying the country so far? A year is quite long already for you to be in most places! Hope you already visited the known cultural/heritage places of the country


----------



## Whathuthip (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi 
I am Thai people . 
How about Thailand . Are you plan to stay here for next year ?
Hope you will be great in my country and hope to be your friend 
Just want to meet new people and have new friends .


----------

